# Amazon fire tablet



## kseahag (May 10, 2021)

I think somehow a setting was changed accidentally. I've provided a screenshot to show the issue In having.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

I managed to enlarge your screenshot and see you have a Fire HD 7.
I can see Setting but I can't read what it says below this.

So, are you locked in portrait (vertical) mode rather then being able to rotate to landscape (horizontal)?
What happens when you tap on that settings popup?

Have you gone into settings, tapped on display, and made sure that auto-rotate screen is toggled to on?

I'll do more troubleshooting once I learn the answers to my questions. (I have a Kindle Fire HD 10).


----------



## kseahag (May 10, 2021)

It is in rotate mode. Mine is a fire hd 10. The one I showed in the pic is the only thing I could find on the internet of the same issue and she explained the problem better than me. Here are more pics from start to finish. There are 3 pics. When I touch the square it goes to app settings and then if I touch it again it goes to app notification settings with the force close and the uninstall buttons. Thank you for any help you can give me. Also posted apic of my settings and it does rotate along with device info.


----------



## kseahag (May 10, 2021)

Here are my settings and the auto rotate is working and my device info.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

From what I can see on your 3rd shot in post #3, you have Cash Blitz installed and Notifications for it are on.

To turn off Notifications: here are 2 methods (I guess it depends on the device)
https://zyngasupport.zendesk.com/hc...-do-I-manage-notifications-on-Kindle-Devices-


----------

